
JavaScript Grew Up and Became a Real Language - anotherevan
https://medium.com/young-coder/how-javascript-grew-up-and-became-a-real-language-17a0b948b77f
======
rvz
Meh. TypeScript is the real successor here and JavaScript will seem like
programming in C with all its weak typing and its lack of advanced language
features.

I do see TypeScript slowing becoming C# like, which I can only say it is a
good thing.

~~~
4mpm3
True, but JavaScript had to survive 20 years to get the chance to evolve into
something like TypeScript, and that was no mean feat.

